# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Infekcja/Grzybica pochwy

## Onaaaaaaaaa

Jak długo może trwać leczenie? Stosowałam clotrimazolum, własnie zakończyłam przyjmować tabletki,nadal stosuje maść. Czy to może wystarczyć cz nadal mogła pozostać infekcja. Chodzi mi o to jak długo należy poczekać by zacząć współżycie tak aby nie zaszkodzić sobie i partnerowi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aż do całkowitego wyleczenia, niestety takie infekcje często wracają, dlatego nie ma jednego, konkretnego czasu w jakim trwa leczenie, u każdego może być inaczej, jeśli leczenie przyniesie skutek to można współżyć, jeśli nie, trzeba zastosować inne leki

----------


## CBDNA_pl

Zgadza się,w przypadku infekcji grzybicznej leczenie stosuje się do osiągnięcia efektów. Może trwać nawet kilka tygodni,więc przygotuj się na to. Jaką maść dokładnie stosujesz od jak dawna? Podaj także szczegóły dotyczące tabletek. Ile ogólnie trwa już Twoja kuracja? 


Pozdrawiam  Centrum Badań DNA- testy DNA wirusów, bakterii; Ustalenie ojcostwa, badania DNA

----------


## Onaaaaaaaaa

tabletki dopochwowe Clotrimazolum GSK 100mg, maść Clotrimazolum 10mg/g krem. Tabletki stosowałam tydzień tak jak zalecane a maść cały czas, od 1,5 tygodnia...

----------


## sarlinna

A czy Twój partner profilaktycznie też leczył infekcję? Bo Ty możesz byc wyleczona, a on nie i może przez to nawracać infekcja.

----------


## omajka

mi lekarz zazwyczaj kazał odczekać ok 5-7 dni od wyleczenia infekcji i odbudowywać jeszcze florę lacibiosem femina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam - ja zmagałam się z grzybicą i infekcjami ponad 1 rok. Nie pomagały, żadne leki przepisywane od ginekologa (brałam m.in. Orungal, Flumycon, Nystatyne, Clotrimazolum maść, Macmiror i wiele innych....). Od miesiąca mam spokój. Wyleczyłam się dwoma środkami: Pau D Arco na odporność i grzybice (stosowałam1,5 miesiąca) + świetna maść na grzybice Triderm (stosowałam ok 2 tygodnie, na recepte).

----------


## ulka25

możesz stosować tę maść lub np. Provag żel po stosunku i to też w jakiś sposób Cię ochroni, dobrze by też było gdyby i on się zbadał, bo tego typu choroby lubią wracać

----------


## romaaaaa

Mi pomógł ParaProteX który zaczęłam brać po którymś z kolei nawrocie tego paskudnego choróbska. Maść triderm to bardzo mocny lek z wieloma skutkami ubocznymi, więc powinno się go stosować jak najkrócej. Ja stosowałam praktycznie non stop i w rezultacie nic już mi nie pomagało, ale w końcu znalazłam ParaProteX, który zresztą poleciła mi koleżanka i nareszcie mam spokój.

----------


## Marika

Mnie tez pomaga maść clotrimazolum i maść Triderm. A po skończonej kuracji, niezależnie jakimi lekami, stosuje kapsułki lactovaginal. To juz weszło mi w nawyk, bo niestety mam skłonnośc do nawracających infekcji. Lactovaginal chroni przed tym poprzez przywrócenie naturalnej równowagi mikrobiologicznej, poza tym zmniejsza liczbe tych złych bakterii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie kiedy pojawiają sie nawet niewielkie problemy intymne, lekkie pieczenie czy upławy od razu na noc zakładam invag, to dopochwowy lek probiotyczny który zawiera aż trzy szczepy bakterii kwasu mlekowego dlatego jest taki skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

IRYGACJA Z WODY OD KISZONEJ KAPUSTY/KISZONYCH OGÓRKÓW!
Mi to pomogło po ponad rocznej udręce z grzybicą (a raczej z wredną candidą ).
Poleciła mi to jedna lekarka, która miała ten sam kłopot.
Żadne antybiotyki, czopki nie działały na mnie. Antybiotyki zmieniają florę bakteryjną, więc grzyb ma świetne środowisko do rozwoju. Provag odradzam, bo ma cukier, a cukier w leczeniu trzeba omijać koniecznie! Lacibios feminae jest dużo lepsza. Dieta "zero cukru", jeść kwaśne potrawy (zakwaszają organizm i grzyb nie ma gdzie się rozwijać).
Irygację robić codziennie/co 2 dni i po tygodniu grzyb znika.
Ja mam od 4 latach spokój   :Smile: 
Polecam, bo sama sprawdziłam na sobie i jest 100 % skuteczne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany11

Irygacji zdecydowanie nie polecam, wymywają naturalną (dobrą) florę bakteryjną i wysuszają. Poza tym kiszona kapusta jest do jedzenia :Smile:  przy grzybicach faktycznie warto ograniczyć spożywanie cukru, bo jest pożywką dla drożdży, ale do pochwy bym jedzenia nie wkładała. Sama miałam kilka razy grzybicę pochwy po antybiotykach, przeszłam leczenie i teraz łykam probiotyk lacibios femina. Zawiera dwa szczepy bakterii kwasu mlekowego, zabezpiecza przed infekcjami intymnymi i faktycznie od dawna nie miałam już infekcji intymnych, mimo że biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne i chodzę na basen (a właściwie to nareszcie mogłam zacząć znów chodzić na basen, bo mam spokój z grzybicami).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomógł iladian dopochwowy , opowiada mi kształt, nie mam uczucia dyskomfortu.
Podmywałam  się też  kali na przemian z rumiankiem.

----------


## Szamanka

A dajcie spokój z tymi wszystkimi iladianami, gine srine itp. Dla tych co mają problem z nawracajaca grzybica to zadne rozwiazanie Stosowalam ogromna ilosc lekow wypisywanych przez ginekologow - nystatyna, natamacyna, gynalgin, gynofemidazol, gynoflor, doustnie fluomycon, trioxal, mycosyst, probiotyki in vag itp. I grzyby wracaaaaly! W aptece pani farmaceutka zaczela mi nabijac swoja znizke, bo co wizyta to leki okolo 200zł kosztowały... zgroza. Ale wlasnie ta wspaniala kobieta! oprocz znizki powiedziala zebym weszla na dlaczegochoruje.info i okazalo sie to najlepsza decyzja w moim zyciu. Okazalo sie ze grzyby bytowalay w calym organizmie, a moi ginekolodzy rozwiazywali problem miejscowo i dlatego to wciaz wracalo. Dla tych co maja problem z nawracajaca grzybica zdecydowanie polecam - wiem jak to chorobsko moze czlowieka wykonczyc.

----------


## esemka

@Szamanka I nie robili Ci żadnych badań pod tym kątem? Słabo z ich strony :/ Z drugiej strony, taką grzybicę wyleczyłaś samą dietą oczyszczającą? Bo do tego prowadzi Twój link. Odważne…

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie można nie przyznać racji Szamance, kiedy ja zrobiłam posiew ( na własny koszt) z pochwy, cewki moczowej i odbytu, powychodziły mi różne grzyby (candida, sacharomyces) a do tego bakteria e. coli, więc u mnie rozwinęła się już infekcja mieszana. Oprócz wielu leków stosowałam probiotyki doustne i dopochwowe między innymi lactovaginal, non stop przez pół roku, do tego leczyłam również mojego męża. Po całej kuracji zaszłam szczęśliwie w ciąże i do dziś mam spokój z infekcjami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Współżyć możesz zacząć po skończonej kuracji, jesli czujesz że odniosła ona pożądany skutek i nie masz juz żadnych objawów infekcji. Po kuracji dobrze jest gruntownie odbudowac flore bakteryjna pochwy probiotykami ginekologicznymi ale tez wspomagac sie jogurtami naturalnymi, dzieki temu lactobacillusy skolonizują zarówno przewód pokarmowy jaki  flore pochwy. Ja stosuje zazwyczaj Lactovaginal, bo działa szybko, kuracja trwa tylko tydzień, poza tym to polski probiotyk, dostosowany do naszej flory bakteryjnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raz miałam grzybicę pochwy, ale długo mi zajęło, żeby się jej pozbyć i dlatego teraz za radą swojego gina jak tylko czuję, że coś może być na rzeczy, to od razu biorę sobie przez kilka dni probiotyk lacibios femina, żeby florę bakteryjną skutecznie ochronić przed infekcją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez zawsze po leczeniu właściwym, tym zleconym przez ginekologa, stosuje jeszcze przez tydzień Lactovaginal. Chroni to przed nawrotem infekcji, odbudowuje flore bakteryjna i niweluje nieprzyjemne uczucie swedzenia czy suchości po leczeniu.

----------


## michaalina

U mnie Gynauxil pomaga, ostatnio miałam infekcje po antybiotyku chyba, albo się to po prostu zgrało w czasie, nie jestem pewna. Ale ważne, że pomogło. Stosowałam globulki przez 10 dni i było po kłopocie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na następny raz w trakcie antybiotykoterapii zażywaj provag, to nie będziesz miała takich problemów. Kapsułki chronią przed wyjałowieniem układ pokarmowy oraz pochwę. U mnie zawsze się sprawdzają. Tylko przechowuj je w lodowce, ponieważ w składzie mają żywe, polskie szczepy mlekowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie najlepiej działa probiotyk dopochwowy invag, zawiera polskie szczepy lactobacillus, sprawdza się zarówno przy antybiotykoterapii jak i po leczeniu infekcji bakteryjnej, grzybiczej pochwy jak i profilaktycznie po okresie, po basenie, seksie, w podróży. Polecił mi go ginekolog kiedy byłam w ciąży, jest również polecany przez PTG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wyleczeniu infekcji grzybiczej zacznij na co dzień stosować provag żel, który chroni przed namnażaniem bakterii i grzybów. Żel zakwasza, ma działanie kojące i odświeżające. Nie jest drogi i ma wygodny, higieniczny dozownik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety grzybica pochwy ma to do siebie, że może nawracać. Ja bym coś wzięła profilaktycznie, ostatnio w aptece znalazłam trilac lady. Myślę, że można spróbować i zapytać w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osobiście jestem przekonana do invagu- jest lekiem i mam pewność jego skuteczności , oraz tego że mi nie zaszkodzi- jak to ostatnio się okazało w stosunku do niektórych suplementów  diety .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami na problem infekcji należy spojrzeć kompleksowo, zadbać zarówno o właściwą dietę, prawidłowo dobrane leki, właściwą higienę intymną, skuteczne probiotyki z żywymi bakteriami kwasu mlekowego. Wiele informacji na ten temat można znaleźć na stronie: piramida zdrowia intymnego.

----------


## almera

Bardzo często łapałam właśnie takie zakażenia chociaż od jakiegoś czasu jest już lepiej:
unikam basenów i saun
ubieram sie jedynie w bawełnianą bieliznę ( syntetyków już nie noszę)
no i jeśi coś mnie złapie to staram się od razu to leczyć , pomagają mi irygacje pochwy

doz.pl/czytelnia/a2205-Grzybica_pochwy_-_objawy_i_leczenie_irygacja_pochwy

Na tej stronie są opisane metody leczenia grzybicy pochwy. Im wczęsniej zaczniecie leczyć tym mniej będziecie się męczyły z chorobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie często infekcje intymne występowały po powrocie z basenu. Odkąd przed wyjściem na pływalnie smaruje okolice intymne provag żelem, infekcje mnie omijają. Żel łagodzi podrażnienia i hamuje rozwój bakterii oraz grzybów. Ma wygodny dozownik, zawsze mam go w torbie pod ręką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może grzybica jest skutkiem obniżonej odporność. Ja na twoim miejscu bym ją wzmocniła jakimś preparatem np ecomerem aby po wyleczeniu grzybice nie wracały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też proponowałabym probiotyk trilac lady jest dobry i skutecznie zabezpiecza przed infekcjami. Myślę, że to dobry wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kiedyś brałam invag w czasie infekcji i niestety nie pomógł za bardzo. Później przy kolejnej infekcji intymnej natrafiłam w aptece na trilac lady i było znacznie lepiej, więc jestem skłonna powiedzieć, że trilac jest dobry w takich przypadkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto wejść i poczytać sobie porady na stronie kobiecesprawy24.pl. Naprawdę jest tam sporo artykułów, które mogą rzucić światło na kobiece przypadłości. Przeżyłam kilka infekcji i w połączeniu z odpowiednim leczeniem oraz zastosowaniem porad co do dbania o higienę intymną znalezionych w artykułach, pomogło mi się to na razie skutecznie wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuję dosyć często trilac lady i jestem zadowolona, infekcje nie wracają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ważne jest też to aby na przykład po stosowaniu antybiotyków, albo w momentach kiedy mamy bardzo stresujący okres dbać o wzmocnienie bariery ochronnej tych okolic. Ja stosuje wtedy zawsze inVag - który uzupełnia florę bakteryjną i dzięki temu jesteśmy bardziej odporne. Ja uważam że lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć

----------


## Lisa45

Pieczenie swędzenie to problemy które dotykają nas wszystkie 
-->>>   bolimnie.com/anatomia/pochwa-pochwy-choroby
na tej stronie znajdziecie różne zdjęcia chorób może jakieś swojej objawy znajdziecie pamiętajcie lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

grzybicy nigdy nie miałam, jak już cos mnie dopada, to tylko suchość pochwy, często mi się to zdarzało. Zawsze na ten problem ginekolog polecała mi jedne globulki dopochwowe -  Hydrovag. Dzięki nim suchość mineła a ja potrafię się normalnie kochać z partnerem bo nie odczuwam suchości, pieczenie i swędzenia, które jest uciążliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na następny raz w trakcie antybiotykoterapii zażywaj provag, to nie będziesz miała takich problemów. Kapsułki chronią przed wyjałowieniem układ pokarmowy oraz pochwę. U mnie zawsze się sprawdzają. Tylko przechowuj je w lodowce, ponieważ w składzie mają żywe, polskie szczepy mlekowe.

----------


## zelazo

Leczenie jak najbardziej ma duzy wpływ jednak trzeba rownież wprowadzić pewne zasady do higieny codziennej

codzienna zmiana bielizny
unikanie miejsc publicznej kąpieli
bielizna z naturalnych tkanin takich jak bawełna a unikanie bielizny z poliestru
oraz zdrowa dieta, która naturalnie będzie wpomagała odpornosć organizmu

Więcej informacji możecie znaleźć w tym temacie:
zdrowie.tvn.pl/a/grzybica-pochwy-leczenie-domowe-sposoby-tabletki-masci-globulki-probiotyki-jak-rozpoznac-infekcje-szybko-zlagodzic-stan-zapalny-i-zapobiec-nawrotom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak czujesz, że masz jakąś infekcję to idz do ginekologa. przeciągające się infekcje mogą prowadzić do znaczni epoważniejszych problemów. Idź do ginekolog ajak najszybciej. ja chodze do poradni ginekologiczne Plus Medic tam jest świetny lekarz więc może tam się udasz? :Smile:

----------


## egmi

Jeśli infekcja trwa przez dłuzszy czas i nie przechodzi to na pewno do ginekologa warto pójść, jakiś czas temu przechodziłam grzybicę pochwy, nie obyło się bez antybiotyku i też by złagodzić swędzenie i zapalenie używałam globulek Albivag z kwasem bornym, to znany składnik preparatów przeciwgrzybicznych. Pomogło,  infekcja przeszła i jak na razie nie wraca.

----------

